# Venice offshore (crew share) 3-22 (This Friday)



## 1st_rate_mate (Oct 12, 2004)

Our crew was weathered out on 3/10 fish date.
3/22 fish date (this friday) is the only remaining open date for march.

Short date lead to a couple of openings.
share 1/5th costs (lodging/boat gas/bait/ice/food/tip).
charter fees are paid (no cost to you).

fishing with either Capt Eddie or Capt Michael http://fishvenice.com/captains/
last year on 3-28-12 Capt Eddie boated 214# and Capt Michael a #238 (2nd largest LA YFT on record).
I understand wahoo bite is good-excellent at the moment too.

weather looks good at the moment 
http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/boatandbeach/nearshoreforecast/70091?zoneId=GMZ555

pm me if you are interested.
jb

Friday...Southeast winds 10 to 15 knots becoming East in the late
morning and afternoon. Seas 1 to 2 feet. Chance of showers and
thunderstorms.
.Friday night...East winds 15 to 20 knots. Seas 1 to 2 feet
building to 3 to 4 feet after midnight. Chance of showers and
thunderstorms.


----------



## 1st_rate_mate (Oct 12, 2004)

Still 1 opening


----------



## 1st_rate_mate (Oct 12, 2004)

Filled


----------

